# ACER REVO needs good DVD player software



## Rob K (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi, All,

I don't know if I am posting this in the correct forum, but someone here may be able to advise me on this ...

I have two Acer Revo net-top PCs. One is a single core 3600 model (originally shipped with Linux, now has XP Pro), and the other one is a 3610 dual core model, originally shipped with Windows 7 (but I haven't had it out of the box yet, due to not having time to play with it!!)

I want to use both for streaming movies from a media server (vai a LAN) to a PC monitor or TV screen.

Can anyone recommend any suitable DVD players/streamers that will allow me to do this with all formats of media file, regardlessly of how they are stored on the media server? Our media server has some movies encoded in .mp4, some as .avi files, and some as .ifo/.vob DVD formats with DVD menus, etc...

Has anyone got any experiences with 1080 HD playback, etc with different media players?

Can anyone recommend which media players I ought to be looking at for these two Revo models? 

If anyone does have any recommendations, please state which software version I should be looking for, any website URL links to them that you know of, and whether I need any additional plug-ins, flash-players, applets, modules or codecs, etc, to make the system run smoothly (and where I can find them).

Cheers for any advice on these items.

Regards,

Rob


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

www.codecguide.com should have all you need. I haven't done any 1080 playback but I do know that 720p content works great. Then again I'm using a quad-core system.


----------

